# Fish List!!!



## Fishnewb1

These are some of the fish that I have wanted and you can tell me if you wouldn't recomend them together.

Wrasses: Exqisite Fairy, Ruby Head Fairy, Filamented Flasher

Butterfly: Heniochus Black & White Butterflyfish

Lionfish: Dwarf Fuzzy

Gobies: Fighfined Banned, Panda Clown

Blennies: Midas, Scooter

Cardnal: Bangiii

Hawkfish: Longnosed, Flame

BAsslet: Chalk

I will add to this soon..
Please put any comments in!


----------



## leveldrummer

just for reminder, what size is the tank? and the hawk fish are predators, they will really mess up your invert population.


----------



## Fishnewb1

55 gallon
Yes but live aquaria says it eats small shrimp and mine is 3-4"
...corect me if im wrong...

Anthias??: Barletts, Huchtii

Psuedochromis: Bicolor

Angels: Bicolor, Coral Beauty, Keyhole

Dragonet: mandarinfish, phycadelic

Basslets: banded long fin

Foxface/magnificent again??


----------



## leveldrummer

forget the mandarins, they are really hard to keep alive because they eat pods, so if you dont have enough live rock, they die, few people have luck with them, and pick one angel, most dont mix.


----------



## gdwb10101

hey buddy,

i know that you said that you wanted to get into corals and a reef tank, so i would stay away from butterfly fish and angels.


----------



## Fishfirst

Butterfly: Heniochus Black & White Butterflyfish <- 50/50 as far as reef safe goes

Lionfish: Dwarf Fuzzy <- do not mix with gobies, blennies, cardinals, clowns, jawfish, anthias, small wrasses, and shrimps.

Gobies: Fighfined Banned, Panda Clown <- a okay as long as you don't plan on any preditory fish

Blennies: Midas, Scooter <- scooter blennies are actually dragonets, very tough to keep, only eat pods, midas would be fine

Cardnal: Bangiii <- get tank bred if possible, most wild caught come with some nasty species specific parasites 

Hawkfish: Longnosed, Flame <- fine with most fish (can be a bully) can eat inverts

BAsslet: Chalk <- I haven't had personal experiance with this particular fish
Anthias??: Barletts, Huchtii

Psuedochromis: Bicolor <- a bit too aggressive for my taste... but thats my opinion

Angels: Bicolor, Coral Beauty, Keyhole <- 50/50 reef safeness... excellent show piece fish

Dragonet: mandarinfish, phycadelic <- again tough to keep, with a hang on fuge you maybe good after the tank has matured a year.

Basslets: banded long fin <- a bit more aggressive than a royal gramma... beautiful fish though

Foxface/magnificent again?? <- I would not go with a foxface again... although a 55 gallon could be sufficient for a while, they just get a bit too big for that size tank, i'd be taking up a lot of your bioload.


----------



## Fishnewb1

What would be the best for a potential reef??

I thought angels were reefsafe??
I knew some butterfly's weren't but i thought this one could.

Clown Panda's I was looking at liveaquaria and they are difficult so i probly won't do them.


----------



## Reefneck

Wow, That's a load of fish for a 55G. I only keep 7 to 8 in my 75G reef tanks.


----------



## leveldrummer

i have 6 in my 46, but some stay super small, and i plan on putting one more in there.


----------



## always35

Hi m8
I have a midas blenny and also a scooter dragonet they have both been easy to keep my scooter eats anything offered to him.
The scooter is a character he is great to watch 

always


----------



## Fishfirst

lol yeah obviously you wouldn't put all of these fish in there.


----------



## Fishnewb1

LOL yea 

Scooter Dragonet is thriving?? Arent they hard to take care of??

You didn't say anything about anthias are they too hard??

Bicolor psuedochromis is reef safe though rite...Will it pick on my clowns?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Scooters are notoriously hard to keep. If you look at them, you can see that they are dragonets like the mandarins, and they're usually just as hard to keep well fed. Sometimes they make it, but always35 has apparently been much luckier than most.

Anthias... stay away from them. They do best in very large tanks which are very well-established, and a new 55 won't give them much of a chance.

Tankraised Pseudochromines are a LOT mellower than their wildcaught cousins.

Many angels are anything but reef-safe, being major invert grazers.

Fairy wrasses & Chalk bass are great little fishies I'd recommend. Make SURE it's really a chalk bass, though, as a lot of basses in the Gulf of mexico mimic each other very strongly as juveniles, and one Chalk Bass I had once turned out to really be a big Mycteroperca Seabass which grew over a foot in length in a year.


----------



## Fishnewb1

Ok thanks I have narrowed my search down to probly just a 

"tank raised" psuedochromis. 

Mabey a Midas Blenny 

A Chalk Bass, more than one??

Mabey 3 Bangii Cardnals/ Live aquaria says it shouldn't be kept in large groups

Some kind of Fairy Wrasses/ Exquisite, Ruby Headed, Long fin
Mabey a Flasher wrasse such as Carpenter or Fillamented.

Any gobie/Blenny that i see??
Are there any that I should stay away from??

Yellow Tang??
Liveaquaria says 50g for a minimum...


----------



## Fishnewb1

How many more fish??


----------



## leveldrummer

your doing good with those, might be able to squeeze a couple more in, but the less you have the easier it will be on you and the fish. the yellow tang probably isnt gonna work out, it might say that 50 gal minimum, but those fish need alot of room to swim, keep in mind that liveaquaria has a buisness to run, and people may have kept them in 50 gallons before, buts its just to small for that fish, plus they are notorious for becoming sick in the early stages, ich. so it might be a better idea to get something else all together.


----------



## Fishnewb1

what about insted of a bicolor psuedochromis a Royal Gramma??


----------



## Reefneck

Fishnewb1 said:


> what about insted of a bicolor psuedochromis a Royal Gramma??


Better Choice, Less aggresive.


----------



## leveldrummer

royal gramma is a super cool fish, i have one, hes one of my favs


----------



## Fishnewb1

Alright thanks!

Now I will have to wait untill my LFS has these fish in or order them from liveaquaria/marinedepot.com.


----------



## Fishnewb1

O sorry one more question..

Could I have any other type of blennies??
Such as the Fang/Bicolor blennies on Marinedepot live....


----------



## leveldrummer

not sure about the fang, but the bi color is a cool little blennie, i have one of those too. he has the most personality in my tank.


----------



## Fishnewb1

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1153

This says minimum of 70 gallons could i still get one?


----------



## leveldrummer

would be a little snug, remember, that tank rating in those sites are the bare minimum, and most cases just a little smaller than what the fish would be best in, so to put it in anything smaller would be really really pushing it. if you want more than a fish or two, shoot for fish whose minimum tank size is 30 gallons or so, that way you KNOW the fish will be very happy and healthy in your tank.


----------



## Fishnewb1

hey you guys didnt say anything about anthias, would a squarebacked anthia have enough room??

it says 25g on live aquaria...


----------



## leveldrummer

i think you would be just fine with that. in a 55 it should have plenty of room.


----------



## Fishnewb1

will it live??? it says moderate care level... is that just because it needs to be fed twice a day (i already do) and the highlighting (which i don't have)?


----------



## leveldrummer

it says 125 for a group, i believe they prefer groups, and if you want a male, you might need to have them in a group since they are hermaphrodites. not sure about the feeding or the lighting, but if its something that complicated, it might be best to skip it till you get the hang of all this a little better.


----------



## Fishfirst

anthias have a high metabolism and the key to keeping them is feeding a lot of food... however, they don't need a group to do fine in the home aquarium. Anthias actually come from deeper water reefs and perfer the tank to be darker.


----------



## Fishnewb1

would 4 T5 HOs be too much light?


----------



## Reefneck

No, 4 T5 HO's would be an excellent choice.


----------



## Fishnewb1

and what kind of corals do angels eat... are 4 T-5 HO's be enough light for these corals??

I think they eat SPS which i cant get so i shouldn't worry about it..
(correct me if im wrong)


----------



## Reefneck

Angels nip at polyps....Mostly soft corals but not always. Some never nip any thing.


----------



## Fishnewb1

could i have one in my tank that i am planning on having corals in?
same with a hierochus butterfly fish rite??


----------



## Fishnewb1

and also could i have 2 wrasses some people say no such as my LFS...

(sixline/fairy)


----------



## Reefneck

Fishnewb1 said:


> could i have one in my tank that i am planning on having corals in?
> same with a hierochus butterfly fish rite??


Up to you, it's a 50/50 chance if they will nip or not. Nobody can gaurantee they won't. I have a flame with no problems.


----------



## Reefneck

Fishnewb1 said:


> and also could i have 2 wrasses some people say no such as my LFS...
> 
> (sixline/fairy)


Also depends on the individual fish. I have a Yellow Coris Wrasse and a Six Line without problems.


----------



## Fishnewb1

yellow coris arent reef safe are they??


----------



## Reefneck

Fishnewb1 said:


> yellow coris arent reef safe are they??


Thats what some people say. I have them in two of our Reef tanks and have no problems with either one.


----------



## Fishnewb1

okay i have been thinking about a really good fish list and i came up with this...

Yellowhead jawfish (after i buy a little bit more sand)

Sixline Wrasse

Coral beauty angel/herocious black and white butterfly 
(which one do you think has more personality?)

Mabey a anthia/midas blenny/clown goby later...(not all)

would this be going over the limit for my 55?


----------



## Reefneck

The jawfish is a good fish to have. They will live longer and be happier with at least a 6-10" sandbed. They are jumpers but if provided a deep enough sand bed they won't stray from it.

Six Line Wrasse gets my vote! 

Coral Beauty is hardier.

Clown Goby stays small and has a small bio load.

No, Depneding on what you have now.


----------



## Fishnewb1

just the 2 percs and 1 Royal Gramma

is there any fish that you have had experience with that just has a awsome personality??(that is compatible in my tank)


----------



## Reefneck

Jawfish and Lawnmowers have a ton of personality. Both would do great in your system.

And with only the 3 fish you have adding the others will be fine. Just not all at once of course. Space them out at least 2 per week or so.


----------



## Fishnewb1

r u serious i thought you had to wait at least a month for each fish


----------



## Reefneck

No way. A week is enough time for the bacteria to adjust to the new bio load.


----------



## Fishnewb1

oh ok thats cool...

i just bought a lawnmower blenny and a coral beauty angel i had the bleeny in the fuge for a day but then i felt bad for it so i put it in the main tank...

i think those blennys are ugly but mine isnt that bad, one at the lfs was, but this one has a redish grey dorsal fin and it has these spots on its back that glow in th light its cool...

my angel chases the royal gramma but just stays there and doesnt fight it or anything...is that ok i think they are compatible


----------



## Fishnewb1

oh yea and i forgot to ad that i got a clown tang!
the lfs said it would be fine, it is really cool..


----------



## Fishnewb1

wow id bet you would kill me if that last post was true   

sorry i was bored:mrgreen:


----------



## Reefneck

:argue: :chair: :argue:


----------

